
Show HN: Aical – food photo calories counter - dobreandl
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/aical-photo-calories-counter/id1484771102
======
jmiskovic
I'd love to use this on Android. I could never get into habit of using food
tracking apps, this looks very fast and elegant.

------
morog
Calories are meaningless [https://www.1843magazine.com/features/death-of-the-
calorie](https://www.1843magazine.com/features/death-of-the-calorie)

~~~
virtuallynathan
Agreed. There’s also little chance this app is meaningfully accurate.

~~~
romanovcode
> There’s also little chance this app is meaningfully accurate.

There is 0 chance of that. Unless you only eat raw things like apples or
bananas.

